# Canadian X-trail Owners Forum



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

:thumbup: Can't seem to find one so how 'bout we start a new board for Canadian X-Trail owners. Mine's on the way. Would love to share my experiences with others.


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*Canadian Nissan XTrail Thread*



mfreedman said:


> :thumbup: Can't seem to find one so how 'bout we start a new board for Canadian X-Trail owners. Mine's on the way. Would love to share my experiences with others.


Where would you suggest a suitable location for a Canadian Nissan XTrail board should go??


----------



## Jose Rosado (Oct 26, 2015)

Have A 2003 Nissan X-Trail, recently fixed the power sterring assay, but after that a P-0550 code appear (Power Sterring Pressure Malfuntion) seems to me it might be a broken wire or bad connection of the sensor, had any one this problem?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Jose I think you would be better starting a new thread with your question rather than using an 11 year old thread on a different subject matter. Can't say I have had the problem.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Why has the topic search box been removed?


----------

